# Dog help!



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello everyone;
This is a little impromptu but - I remember asking for dog kennels here and one or two people said it may be possible someone on this forum, or other dog owners, might be willing to care for a dog for a short period of time.
I am currently in America and will be until July 24th - my father is taking care of Galaxia, my Greyhound. However, he will have to travel on July 5th - is there anyone on this forum who would be willing to house Galaxia for 2 and 4 days? She is house-trained, gentle, good with children, other dogs and cats. If anyone is interested please message me to discuss compensation etc.
I don't want to leave her in the pensions in Cairo - she stayed for two weeks at one when my father went to Abu-Dhabi and it almost killed her; she returned to us 7kg lighter and in not so good shape in general.
If anyone could offer her a loving foster home for this period it would be MUCH appreciated - she is the sweetest dog and I trust people on this forum more than my dad's Egyptian mates.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Friend has just had her dogs in Kennels just outside Cairo, she told me they are fantastic, the place is spotless and run to European standards.. more expensive than anything else available but well worth the money. they also pick up and deliver.. I will find out the name tomorrow but somehow Westwinds rings a bell


----------

